# AT boots



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

I finally broke down and bought a pair of AT boots Tecnica Agent AT. I have been skinning in alpine boots because of the performance. The agent is supposed to be as stiff as the factor from what i was told. Skied them the last two days and i cant get forward on the boot. In the steeps i was in the back seat and felt like my foot was moving forward in the boot. I cranked the boots as tight as they would go still nothing. I need more forward lean. Is there a way to make the toe box tighter to compensate for only 3 buckles. Any ideas to make these somewhat stiffer is appreciated. Thanks Shawn


----------



## Fry (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, AT boots really put you in the backseat. You sacrifice stiffness and lean for weight and touring, I guess. I have ridden the "burly" Scarpa lines for a few years and they are not nearly as stiff as an alpine boot. I have also cranked the lean as far forward as I could, on the boots with 2 forward lean positions, and still not nearly as much as in alpine boots.

I think I have gotten used to the ride, but I would love to hear some ideas as well...


----------



## Fry (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh I will add that they have been far and away more comfortable than any alpine boot I ever had on my feet.


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

More comfortable for sure but need them to come as close as possible to alpine as I can


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

check to see if you have 2 FL positions on your boot, you might have 2 options. Also check to see if you have an ajustable highback behind your flex cuff between your liner and shell, if so move it up high as you like and check your canting on your boots. i hope this helps, from what i know it is a good boot.


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Bob i will check that out. Other than Hoji has anyone modified their boots as in stiffer tongue or add a buckle?. Maybe a stiffer upper plastic piece over the shin. Is it worth it or just ride it? Just brainstorming in my head. Thanks guys Shawn


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

a booster strap will give you more power, I know some old gs guys would put a shim behind the calf for racing. You could use foam or a shin gaurd. as far as adding a buckle I dont think the agent has the space for it, plus it should have 2 up high and 1 across the fore foot. The liner is thick in that boot. try the reach around method on your boots untill the liner gives in. I have an old pair of scarpa avants and are using them on my shoots with dukes. I have to CRANK the buckles tight so they drive the ski.


the reach around method.

after you get your boots on and are in the boot first lock the walk mode in the furthest forward setting you can making sure not to lean agains the highback so you know it is all the way forward, then pull back on the highback till it clicks into place.

tighten your boots normally, then drop to the right knee leaving the left foot in front of you. open the 2nd buckle and go 1 bar forward. intead of trying to lach it with the left hand, reach behind your left leg with your right hand and use it to lach the buckle. do the same with the #1 buckle and re tighten your power strap. do the same with the other boot and befor you click in. stand up, open the buckle over your fore foot and move it 1 bar forward, use your pole to lock it down or step on it with your other foot.

I am sorry if it reads shitty on line but it will work, pm me your # and we can talk. It still sounds like a forward lean issue but i hope this helps


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

also check

the answer to "WTF is wrong with my boots?"

Tecnica Agent 110 + Booster Strap?

Does nobody use Tecnica's


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

They're not cheap but I think the Intuition Power Wrap liners would Make your boots Lighter, Tighter, and Stiffer. I wonder if the make a pill for intimacy issues?


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

They should make a pill for this. I'm going to pm you bob about strapping down. Pork hitting sopris on Saturday early bird interested. Plus get this shit I wrote the post on cops and robbers as you know get this. The DA call me today to inform me since I have not got my shit back a lot of the gear was wrecked and fucked up. SOO he is going to send me a document to fill out for dollar value on the items on my gear YETTT the JUDGE probably wont help much on restitution because i dont have fuckin receipts for all of it. Who has receipts for last years jacket goggles other jacket gators gloves leatherman. This is almost funny now. Thought id let yall know. Thanks guys


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Intuition liners and booster straps! Also you could just get used to reduced performance ...you will eventually adapt your skiing if you keep using the AT boots...as with everything else there are always trade offs. I would love an AT boot that felt like my alpines.


----------



## mbannister (May 19, 2006)

As others have suggested:

Boosters, all ski boots should have em for a couple reasons, nrs straps cost 10 times less and don't break.

Intuition liners can stiffen them up and make them warmer

Forward lean: put some foam behind your calf. BUT a more upright stance walks and skins easier. So its a trade off.

As someone who skis in race boots for half the year and in radiums for the other half I'ld suggest: its spring, toss the alpines in the closet and ski in the technicas full time. BC, bumps everything. The upright stance and softer flex will be weird for a day or two but you'll get used to it (mostly, now and then you'll f*ck up and wish they more more supportive). Anytime I switch between boots the others feel weird. If I'm used to my alpines the ATs feel strange. If I'm used to my ATs my alpines are weird as hell. Other big things is to ski your AT's in bounds. If you only ski them one run at a time in the BC you'll never get used to them. Ski the piss out of em in bounds (preferably with your BC skis) until they make sense. They'll never be quite as good as a real boot but they're good enough. Ski in good form too. Most AT boots are decent if you're skiing well but collapse if you lean back hard. If you tend to lean against your back cuff AT boots are going to be a challenge. The sames happens to a lessor extent if you lean forward to hard (ie soft boot). Practice skiing with your boots loose.

Mainly accept they're not quite as nice as real boots and ski in them alot.


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

This is great advice. I have been using them inbounds and skiing everything. After a couple of days i now feel more comfortable. I feel i am working on my form. I think after so long I think i became complacent Not thinking about form. these boots have made me evaluate all aspects of my skiing. I am starting to feel better about the boots. I am however strapping the shit out of them to make them tighter. But its working. Thanks guys Shawn


----------

